# classical music fan how mutch are you, me im a zealot of classical music i explained



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How far am i a classical music fan, well i need many version of a classical composer, i like to se or heard old analog records from back than 50-70'' i like to compared resulted.

Because somtime th first approche these old recording are more experrimental since they had leess knowledge of what th work might had sound , it's there vision take per se Carlo Gesualdo i have album from th 50-60-70-80-90-20-2010 and up.

Im looking for more Bnfcollection renaissanc serie of franco-flemish and english polyphony, i hope they will soon become all availabl on itune so i can purchased them.

I want this * Nicolas Gombert lp called de pacem domine from 1972*, i have major problem only one copy available problem one problem two it'S an lp never been re-issue not on iitune spotify or anything im looking forward having a cd-r real audio version of this lp rip on cd, and blast it at high voltage decibel in my sound system whit headphone, im curieous to hear the result.

But this record is kinda rare and mostly un available and not formated in mp3.

There are other record i want so bad like *Solage & Machaut *by gothic voice but can't located it and it's out of reach out of print.

But anyway i hope you enjoy reading this following trend, and tak care folks


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> There are other record i want so bad like *Solage & Machaut *by gothic voice but can't located it and it's out of reach out of print.


This one?:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7962448--the-medieval-romantics


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Or this

https://www.amazon.com/Lover-Songs-...16081494&sr=8-1&keywords=Gothic+voices+solage

I think that Gothic Voices are really very good, you should get everything they ever recorded . . .


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Or this
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lover-Songs-...16081494&sr=8-1&keywords=Gothic+voices+solage
> 
> I think that Gothic Voices are really very good, you should get everything they ever recorded . . .


That's right. I forgot it, because I do not quite consider them to be the original Gothic Voices after the departure of Christopher Page.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> That's right. I forgot it, because I do not quite consider them to be the original Gothic Voices after the departure of Christopher Page.


When did Christopher Page leave? Was it at the turn of the century?

There is a difference I think between style of singing the Solage and Machaut on The Unknown Lover and in The Medieval Romantics, it's as if the later style is busier, earlier there's more space and air.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I want this * Nicolas Gombert lp called de pacem domine from 1972*, i have major problem only one copy available problem one problem two it'S an lp never been re-issue not on iitune spotify or anything im looking forward having a cd-r real audio version of this lp rip on cd, and blast it at high voltage decibel in my sound system whit headphone, im curieous to hear the result.


I don't know this early recording of Gombert. The motet De Pacem Domine is rather fine, and Beauty Farm recorded, maybe a bit hurriedly. And annoyingly so did Sound and Fury - annoyingly because the CD with it on is extremely rare so I haven't heard it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am very much out of control as far as opera goes. I have at least two dozen different recordings of Beethoven's Fidelio, and many recordings for a lot of other favorite operas. I listen incessantly.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> When did Christopher Page leave? Was it at the turn of the century?


I do not know the exact year, maybe a few years later. He directed the group in all the recordings for Hyperion, but he is missing in the later recordings for Avie.

According to this discography the last Hyperion CD was released 2003 and the first Avie CD was released 2006.

https://www.discogs.com/artist/1151374-Gothic-Voices-2



Mandryka said:


> There is a difference I think between style of singing the Solage and Machaut on The Unknown Lover and in The Medieval Romantics, it's as if the later style is busier, earlier there's more space and air.


Well put, there is a change of style, and as you may guess, I prefer the Page style.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a music zealot in general! Not just classical.

When it comes to classical, my zealotry is entirely for mid to late 20th century and contemporary composers. Discovering icredible works by a composer I've never heard of, is a source of endless joy! 

I care nothing about the fame of the composer. Only the music counts.


----------

